# im excited



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i just made these new caves from some flat rock and aquarium safe silicone, im quite impressed with myself, what do you guys think?
the silicone just needs to set and it will clear up then ill just trim off the dags, clean and soak them and voila nice caves


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That looks awesome!! Well done!

I really think it's so much more satisfying making your own than going into a shop and buying them.

Just one word of warning... I'm assuming it's quite heavy? When placing it in the tank, keep a good grip around the bottom... just in case.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

it was very satisfying making my own, i could make it to the shape I wanted...  plus it only cost me 1/30th of what a pet shop would charge


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i wonder if i could build a flat wall out of these rocks so i can use it as a waterfall for a half and half tank for frogs?

would it cause problems with all that weight on one side of the tank?


----------



## Just-Cause (Apr 10, 2007)

I Like the top one..... But not the bottom one.... it looks different :wink: 


Hahahaha - those lounges in the background are disgusting!


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah thank god those lounges are gone.... looks like a dog has been sleeping on them :shock: 

i just dropped the caves into the tank today, looks soooo much better


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of them inside the tank?


----------



## Just-Cause (Apr 10, 2007)

Did you test them in the Bucket thingy first?

How are the fish taking to them?


When can I put an order in?


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i will be taking pics of all my tanks soon, as soon as i get off my arse and charge my camera.. it went flat just b4 we got our mate a fatagram for his farewell........

mr just cause.. i did test it for a lil while and all was good
you can put an order in but it will cost you the equipment and labour... so 20 bucks for labour and whatever the other bits and pieces are :wink:


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

oh and the africans are really interested by it, within 15 mins of it being in there everysingle fish in the tank wanted to go and inspect it... lol im just waiting for one of them to "claim" it


----------



## Just-Cause (Apr 10, 2007)

saint said:


> .. it went flat just b4 we got our mate a fatagram for his farewell........


So you missed the Fat-A-Gram?  LOL


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

nope video camera was still charged.... lol
thinking about putting it on youtube, rofl :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

*Nice!!*

Those caves look real good! Can't wait to see them in the tank environment!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> *i will be taking pics of all my tanks soon*, as soon as i get off my arse and charge my camera.. it went flat just b4 we got our mate a fatagram for his farewell........


I think soon is now - come on!!!!!


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

ha, im in the middle of moving a bunch of my tanks at the moment, soon........


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

That looks alot better than the one I bought at the store. I spent $20 on it to.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i am chargin the camera now........


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

heres the 2 caves


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

They're really well done! Have any of your fish 'claimed' them yet?


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

they havent claimed it enough to protect it but there is always one or 2 hovering inside or around it

at the moment the only thing in one of them is a khuli loach


----------



## Just-Cause (Apr 10, 2007)

Julie said:


> > *i will be taking pics of all my tanks soon*, as soon as i get off my arse and charge my camera.. it went flat just b4 we got our mate a fatagram for his farewell........
> 
> 
> I think soon is now - come on!!!!!


Looking forward to see the new set up hey


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

Just-Cause said:


> Julie said:
> 
> 
> > > *i will be taking pics of all my tanks soon*, as soon as i get off my arse and charge my camera.. it went flat just b4 we got our mate a fatagram for his farewell........
> ...



which one?.... lol.....

should be getting a 3foot in the next couple of weeks or so...... rofl


----------



## Just-Cause (Apr 10, 2007)

you'll have to show Kristy how to make em. She is interested in making some for the new Oscar tank.

All set up now just awaiting the fish. So, soon?

P.S. thanks for the camera! :wink:


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

sure, just go to bunnings and buy the rock wash it well, buy ur aquarium safe silicon and then gimme a call... lol


----------

